# Help picking a projector.



## carlobenavidesahavia (Jan 18, 2020)

Mostly going to be used for movies I already filled my hard drive with 4k atmos movies past few days waiting on my 7.2.4 system to arrive and have a 65" samsung curved 4k tv. Then I was like what the **** might as well go full on and get the largest screen and make one room a dedicated hom theater room here are my choices but you are free to give other suggestions. Planning on buying used lol.... or refurbished to get the most bang for the tech book.

1. Epson 5040ub

2. Benq HT3550

3. Benq TK800M

4. Benq HT8050 (no hdr and 3d )

5. Optima HD60

6. LG HU80KA

Any projectors I might have missed?


Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## carlobenavidesahavia (Jan 18, 2020)

dimensions are length 10-10 feet, width 8-9 feet, height 7-8 feet. Gonna blackout everything and paint everything black as well

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------

